# Their house is NOT ARMED!



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Thought I would share this with you....(found on the Internet)

From a guy in Texas :

My neighbor is a "lefty" of sorts (Obama bumper 
stickers, gung-ho socialized medicine, "guns should 
be banned", etc.). So this past spring I put this sign 
up in my yard after one of his anti-gun rants at a 
neighborhood cocktail party.

The sign wasn't up more than an hour before he 
called the police and wanted them to make me take 
down the sign. Fortunately, the officer politely 
informed him that it was not their job to take such 
action without a court order and that he had to file a 
complaint "downtown" first, which would be reviewed
by the city attorney to see if it violated any city, 
county, or state ordinances, which if there was a 
violation a court order would be sent to the offending 
party (me) to "remove the sign in seven days."

After several weeks he was informed that the sign 
was legal (by a quarter of an inch) and there was 
nothing the city could do, which obviously made 
him madder. I tried to smooth things over by inviting him to go shooting with me and my friends at the hunt club 
but that seemed to make him even more angry. 
I am at a loss how to reconcile our long relationship  
(notice I did not say friendship), any suggestions 
would be welcome.

Click on the photo to enlarge to see what the sign said....


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Well, you obviously weren't too worried about the "relationship" when you posted the sign. Why worry now. Surely, you knew it wouldn't end up with him being happy with you.
Don't get me wrong. I think it's hilarious, just not something that would help in the getting along department. I've heard people joking about doing this - just never actually known it to happen.


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

I don't think this is survival's sign. Just passing along a Internet item.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

HA, Ha , ha. You don't have to worry about anyone coming to your house to break in.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, not my sign, just an email that I got from someone and thought I'd post it.


----------

